# Home Repairs



## Billh50 (Jun 28, 2016)

Home repairs


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 28, 2016)

Most people would think that's overkill, too much and over the top.
A hobby machinist would think it's just right!



Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## chips&more (Jun 28, 2016)

It looks like it's holding up the wall.


----------



## MozamPete (Jun 28, 2016)

Another build project to add to my list........


----------



## kvt (Jun 28, 2016)

in some places they forgot a few items,   Welds over the nuts on the wall mount, and a lock on the cross bar to hold the roll.   for a home,   Where do you put the books.


----------



## Randall Marx (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks quite a bit like something I would do!


----------



## Whyemier (Jul 6, 2016)

Heavy-Duty when you really need to 'grip' something.


----------

